# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  I want to add about 3 to 5 mph on my fastball

## dynamicathlete12

What's the best stack to do this? I'm thinking of Anavar with IGF-1 and Test 300? Anyone have any suggestions? I'm a bit of a novice to stacking for sports performance.

----------


## dynamicathlete12

I forgot to mention there's no testing and this is a process for me to play next april in Italy while also effecting my performance from now til April for my current season. I also want help with recovery.

----------


## jeepers

Dude... what are you throwing now.... that will help me help you...

----------


## Blitz777

If you are a pitcher, stay away from Winstrol . It deteriorates the cross-hatching of your tendons, resulting in easier injuries.

----------


## harrydunn69

ask roger clemens

----------


## VWbug66

how many mph is ur fastball right now?

----------


## dynamicathlete12

Sorry i should've said that earlier. I'm anywhere from 84 to 87mph

----------


## VWbug66

what do you guys think of var or halo?? start with that and see how that works, then maybe sum test later

----------


## dynamicathlete12

Whats Halo? Just Var alone with nothing else?

----------


## VWbug66

halotestin , used for hardening up and strength. Yea, i'd try the var alone and see what that does for ya if your able to get that

----------


## dynamicathlete12

I have some right now. 25mg caps.....I was told 1 or 2 a day. True? Thanks for all the help. I'd like something to help me recover between starts too. Will Var do that? What about growth?

----------


## VWbug66

lol too many questions that can be answered by researching man..read the steroid profiles on anavar and hgh n everything else your interested in..then after u do that. you can pm me with sum more specific questions.

----------


## jeepers

3 to 5 mph.... before going to AAS .. try moving your arm slot (where you throw from) are you a RHP or a LHP ? if your shooting for RHP 12 to 6 rotation on the ball? Assuming your throwing a 4 seam ... personally I perfer my players to throw a 4 seam but hold so it has some cutting action..... 3 mph should not be that hard to do.. 

Moving from 87mph to mid 90's will be a new ballgame.. If your a LHP than leave the 87 alone and work on movement......

----------


## asimov

You don't need to move your arm slot. Boosting your mph can be done, but you have to train right for that. What kind of training are you doing, what are you focusing on? Legs. core work, back and especially a rotator cuff program are key for you. With steriods , you can go really strong with the cuff and is prob your best way to boost your arm strength. This is more important than the roids, IMO.

Be careful about what you take, you don't want to bulk up to fast and get stiff. And some are not good for you. Blitz777 is right about the Winstrol . Look for things that will help your connective tissue. EQ isn't the most popular thing around here, but for a pitcher I'd take a close look at that.

----------


## jeepers

> You don't need to move your arm slot. Boosting your mph can be done, but you have to train right for that. What kind of training are you doing, what are you focusing on? Legs. core work, back and especially a rotator cuff program are key for you. With steriods , you can go really strong with the cuff and is prob your best way to boost your arm strength. This is more important than the roids, IMO.
> 
> Be careful about what you take, you don't want to bulk up to fast and get stiff. And some are not good for you. Blitz777 is right about the Winstrol. Look for things that will help your connective tissue. EQ isn't the most popular thing around here, but for a pitcher I'd take a close look at that.


I disagree about moving the arm slot. we recently moved a kid from a overhand to a 3/4'ers location (3 o'clock) he easily picked up 3 to 4 mph through moving to a more natural throwing mechanic for him.. I do agree on rotator cuff work... core movements and driving of the rubber. Is this guy a RHP or a LHP ?

----------


## asimov

Or of course he can always get hurt by moving his arm slot. Not to mention skew his mechanics/command, lose a good curveball or sinker. That's no quick solution to an MPH issue. 25 years playing, 12 college and professionally, I have a good idea about that.

As far as the original question, Anavar is good, so is EQ. Both are good for collegen/connective tissue growth, as is IGF-1. Personally I'd stick to that group. You want to stay modest in terms of how much weight you'll put on.

----------


## jeepers

I agree on the arm slot in part. What I find at the HS and JC level is that kids are told to throw one way .. Basicilly forced in one movement the the coach deems "right". If the guys looks good and have command of his pitches leave the arm slot alone. We both know what makes velocity. 

Again I have know idea of the question askers throw, I have never seen it no do I know if he is a RHP or a LHP. 

Lets talk baseball sometime. I played at a large school. was drafted in the high rounds in the draft. opted out and to persue my career instead of milling at the A to AA level for 10 years. I recognized I was not at the nor would I be at the Bigs anytime soon.

----------


## asimov

It irritates me when caches do that to kids. But I don't necessarily blame them, its an experience issue mostly. But even in pro ball I saw coaches fool around with guys in ways they shouldn't. Pitching is so individual, bad news to teach that way. I think there are some check points that should apply to every pitcher (balance, loading, hip turn, shoulder closed), but how they get there varies on the guy.

Sounds good, lets talk sometime.

----------


## jeepers

I agree. Lets face it though top pitchers in the BIGS are plain and simple "freaks of nature" some throw with mechanics way off but still get batters out. ultimitly that's what is important. 

Give me a lefty with a 90mph 4 seam, a GOOD cutter, and a sinker. He's golden.

----------


## asimov

They are freaks. Even the guys who aren't that great. 5 ERA but being able to stay healthy is freakish to me. It hard to keep it together for 6 months. That might be the top benefit of using AS, the recovery and building up the recovery muscles, for a pitcher.

Cutter was the best pitch I ever used. Totally unique from any other pitch.

----------


## dynamicathlete12

Ok let's set the record straight on my part. I've been training professional athletes for about 3 years now. Mostly college and hs but I do have some pro athletes and 2 are big name fb players. I've never taken anything nor do I ever recomend it to any of my clients and none of them have ever asked me about it. I'm not well versed on steroids or what ones are good and what ones aren't. That being said, I don't look down on them or those who take it. I don't think it's cheating blah blah blah. It's for another thread. About me: I train very hard. I know all the exercises, I run, do my Jobe exercises, train legs, core and everything else the right way. I don't get to throw as regularly as I'd like to but other than that I do everything I'm suppose to do. I'm 30, I have great endurance, I was 88 at 88 in the 9th this weekend on my 110th pitch. I have a major league changeup and an above ave curve. I want to be able to throw 90 by the time I get to Italy next year. I will be taking something I just want the right info on what to take. Even though I appreciate all the good info about mechanics, training, etc. I don't need that info. I have great mechanics and train very hard. I want good info on what a good pitcher should take. Let's not mistake, steriods in baseball has been much more benificail to pitchers than hitters. Again any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## VWbug66

test enanthate or anavar dude..either or

----------


## asimov

Okay. You train hard and have your pitching together, I get it. But what I suggest comes from me having used them as a professional, seeing others use them, and finding out over time (trial and error) what works for a pitcher and more importantly what doesn't. If you plan on taking the steroids to Italy and use them in season, you'll be fine based on what you just posted. If this is an off-season cycle, you are likely to be disappointed. Pretty much all pitchers whom I saw benefit from steroids were taking them in season. Off-season, it's different, the benefits aren't likely to carry over. Maybe you got it all down, but off-season use requires a specific shift in training.

But if you believe you in what you know so far, then God bless and good luck. From experience, Equipoise , Anavar and Test Prop were the best. All in all I tried Deca , Winstrol , Sust, Enan, HGH as well. EQ/Prop worked best for me as a pitcher. I'll say no more.

p.s. If you have great mechanics, can carry 88 into the 9th, have a major league change...you don't need steroids. You're already the best pitcher in the Italian league. My humble opinion.

----------


## VWbug66

i agree with you dude..test and anavar and eq, he would be a machine out there, rockin mutherfvuckers!!

----------


## dynamicathlete12

Really? I don't know the talent level there. Thanks for the info. I'm really never in off-season. I play year round here in AZ, it's just sometimes I play more often then others. I love all the info you gave me. I really want to be the best I can and be able to throw it by people when I want too. I will be getting my stuff and starting it within the month. Thanks for all the info and I'll keep people posted if anyone is interested.

----------


## Coach 44

Long Toss!

----------


## EatLiftGrow

^^^ as above. Long toss.

----------


## cgomez10

i cant say who i am because i dont want to get into trouble but im a lhp 6'2...im at 220lbs right now and i need to slim down to 200 or 195. i started taking stanozolol or winni but im a rook at all this stuff....should i keep taking it or stop?

----------


## WARMachine

Oh great...

How much are you taking?! What moron advised you on winnie? Winnie is a terrible steroid for athletes...

Do you know what PCT is?

----------


## asimov

Yeah, winny is one of the worst choices for you. You're putting your joints at risk with it.

----------

